# iphone 1.1.3



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone have info on iphone 1.1.3 firmware timeframe?


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

It is still up in the air about the release date, but maybe some news might be let out tomorrow at MacWorld.

An SDK was realeased last week and a note stating that developer apps for iPhone will be able to be sold through iTunes in March. So my thinking is it will be out within a month.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

any idea what 1.1.3 contains?

is it gonna have stacks?

does anyone know of a good website to keep track of the versions and their release dates? 1.1.2 was out for almost a week before I realized it since I hadn't synced in a while...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

www.gearlive.com/news/article/q407-iphone-113-firmware-feature-gallery
http://www.topiphonenews.com/

if anyone has better sites, tack it on!!!!!!



AirRocker said:


> any idea what 1.1.3 contains?
> 
> is it gonna have stacks?
> 
> does anyone know of a good website to keep track of the versions and heir release dates? 1.1.2 was out for almost a week before I realized it since I hadn't synced in a while...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

awesome!! thanks for the link!!

i'm *really* looking forward to some of these updates...



> The ability to send an SMS message to multiple people is now there
> Google Maps application can now pinpoint your location using cell tower triangulation
> Google Maps can now display the Hybrid map view
> You can now drag and drop application icons on your home screen
> ...


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

The ability to send texts to multiple people....THANK GOD

Too late, imo

Should have been in the first update


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> The ability to send texts to multiple people....THANK GOD
> 
> Too late, imo
> 
> Should have been in the first update


agreed... i would also like the ability to forward text messages.... maybe next update...


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Next up: Copy & Paste


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Good news! The iPhone update is available today!


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

Track the Macworld keynote live here: http: //live.gizmodo.com/

Update is avaliable today for iTunes, iPhone, AppleTV and Leopard.


I don't think i'll be updating my iPhone since I already can do all the new stuff mentioned.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Chris, its a great update isnt it? Google is much more functional, the webclips on the home page is great, and making the homepage your own is very useful....


Chris Blount said:


> Good news! The iPhone update is available today!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

scandalous said:


> Track the Macworld keynote live here: http: //live.gizmodo.com/
> 
> Update is avaliable today for iTunes, iPhone, AppleTV and Leopard.
> 
> I don't think i'll be updating my iPhone since I already can do all the new stuff mentioned.


i didn't think the update was out yet for apple tv?? i thought it said it would be a couple of weeks...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

by the way there is a decent site for mac stuff called macrumors.com similiar to this, but of course not of this quality!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Anyone had a chance to really test the enhanced maps with psuedo GPS? How accurate is it for you? Since I live out in the boonies there is only one cell tower around us. Enhanced maps will not work with only one tower. It needs at least 2 and possibly 3 to try and triangulate. If I head out towards other towers it will work but shows me to be about 20 miles away from where I actually am. I am hoping it works much better in the big city where towers are everywhere. Good addition none the less!


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I used it the other day at home and it worked VERY well. Too well, imo...really had my ass pegged down

I am at work now and it is much, much broader with the circle being around a few blocks


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> I used it the other day at home and it worked VERY well. Too well, imo...really had my ass pegged down


Pardon me, but this is a family board :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm in a very popular area of town with MANY cell towers around here.... always a full signal... and I still had a very large circle around my location... it does seem though like I'm always in the dead center of the circle...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jheda said:


> Chris, its a great update isnt it? Google is much more functional, the webclips on the home page is great, and making the homepage your own is very useful....


Agree! Love the fact you can adjust the home page and make multiple home pages. Very cool!

I've been playing around with the "GPS" function. It works fairly well. It pegs me within a couple of streets. Great function if you are trying to find your way to a specific place. Not exactly like a GPS but it works well for not being a satellite based system.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Good to know its more accurate with more towers.

I was not even close to where it had me!

I saw a prototype GPS dongle a few weeks back that plugged into the dock connector. I would purchase that in an instant! We will have to wait for the SDK to be released first I suppose.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Pardon me, but this is a family board :lol:


:engel10:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i had verizon a few months back... and even their basic phones had the option to download 'vznavigator'.... that sucker was ACCURATE!! and it had to of been cell tower based.... not sure why at&t's isn't up to that one....


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

scarily accurate in Soflorida... within a block... like an episode of 24 


ibglowin said:


> Anyone had a chance to really test the enhanced maps with psuedo GPS? How accurate is it for you? Since I live out in the boonies there is only one cell tower around us. Enhanced maps will not work with only one tower. It needs at least 2 and possibly 3 to try and triangulate. If I head out towards other towers it will work but shows me to be about 20 miles away from where I actually am. I am hoping it works much better in the big city where towers are everywhere. Good addition none the less!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Wife still has Verizon and we used it before I got the iPhone. Definitely GPS turn by turn accuracy. Really nice except for the 1.5 inch screen!



AirRocker said:


> i had verizon a few months back... and even their basic phones had the option to download 'vznavigator'.... that sucker was ACCURATE!! and it had to of been cell tower based.... not sure why at&t's isn't up to that one....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Here is the link to the GPS Dongle:

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/12/17/gps-dongle-coming-for-iphone/

Good video clip as well. Needs some work and I am sure they are cleaning it up as we speak!


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

so I can update my iTouch! 

$20 for those programs... :nono:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i do have one complaint about 1.1.3.... after you select a recipient on an SMS... the cursor should automatically go down to the text field... instead, it stays up in the recipient field.... where you can add more.... 

while having multiple recipients is a nice feature... it's not something i'm going to use ALL the time...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i also think the weather icon should update... like the calender icon does... 

you could put in your home city... and it could check every hour or so and refresh the icon... instead of saying 73 and sunny all the time...


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

gio12 said:


> so I can update my iTouch!
> 
> $20 for those programs... :nono:


I feel your pain. You and I are actually getting screwed by $40. Why? because most retailers are discounting new Touches by $20 to clear the retail chain, but those Touches will get the new apps for free, saving them another $20.

My reaction? Never buy or rent another Apple product. Not a song, not a movie, not an iPod in any shape or form.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

anyone else having any issues with 1.1.3? i've had the screen lock up a couple times... becomes unresponsive to both buttons... only way to unfreeze it is to plug it in...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

AirRocker said:


> anyone else having any issues with 1.1.3? i've had the screen lock up a couple times... becomes unresponsive to both buttons... only way to unfreeze it is to plug it in...


Interesting. No, mine has not locked up but I have noticed a few times that it hesitates while navigating functions. Nothing serious though. Didn't do that before 1.1.3.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

4DThinker said:


> My reaction? Never buy or rent another Apple product. Not a song, not a movie, not an iPod in any shape or form.


Really? Seems a bit extreme over $20. :nono2:

I spent the 20 bucks and I'm enjoying the new apps on my Touch.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

4DThinker said:


> I feel your pain. You and I are actually getting screwed by $40. Why? because most retailers are discounting new Touches by $20 to clear the retail chain, but those Touches will get the new apps for free, saving them another $20.
> 
> My reaction? Never buy or rent another Apple product. Not a song, not a movie, not an iPod in any shape or form.


Excuse me if this sounds harsh but I'm having a bit of a difficult time understanding why the iPod Touch owners are complaining about the $20 upgrade. First, it's not required. Second, it's not like you pay for anything else to use the iPod Touch. iPhone users are paying at least $70 a month. You get almost all the same functions for free (except for the phone) with no other charges.

Why complain???


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Excuse me if this sounds harsh but I'm having a bit of a difficult time understanding why the iPod Touch owners are complaining about the $20 upgrade. First, it's not required. Second, it's not like you pay for anything else to use the iPod Touch. iPhone users are paying at least $70 a month to have the same functions. You get almost all the same functions for free (except for the phone) with no other charges.
> 
> Why complain???


Agree 100% Particularly when I'm on the road in a hotel room with free WiFi. I can surf to my heart's content (and now check email  ) for zippo.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

Still no A2DP support? :nono2:


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm an iPod Touch owner. I'm complaining about the $20 apps charge. I bought the $20 apps. 

My Touch was within 30 days of purchase, and as such could be returned for a full refund where I boought it. had I done so, then purchased a new iPod Touch WITH the new apps and 1.1.3 already installed on it, for the same price (MSRP has not changed) I would have an iPod Touch with new apps for "free". In reality the new iPods are on sale for typically $20 off, mainly because retailers realize how devalued their current stock is if does no have the new apps. Either way, the "market" says the new standard for an ipod Touch includes those apps and doesn't cost any more. 

The new apps should not have cost early adopters of the iPod touch anything. My Touch with purchased apps (MSRP +$20 ) is worth no more than a brand new touch at MSRP.

Apple updated your iPhone and didn't charge. Yes, Apple is already making lots of money off you each month, so they didn't need additional profit. Apple will make additional profit from the new Touches with 1.1.3 and Apps, first when they sell them to even more new Touch buyers, then when those Touch buyers start buying content off of iTunes. Apple didn't charge Apple TV owners for the new software, and is actually lowering the price of new Apple TVs. 

Microsoft didn't charge old Zune owners for the same software they created for the new Zunes. This greatly improved any old Zune, for free.

My Toshiba HD-DVD player has received 4 free updates since I bought it, each greatlly enhancing and improving it's functionality. 

I own a Mustek A/V PVR-A1 media player, and haven't touched it for three years. I recently checked and found a free update for it that adds voice recording, playlists, some more games, and better/broader audio/video decoders. This GREATLY improved the usefulness of my Mustek, and it was free. It made it what the device should have been at first. 

Samsung sells the YP-P2 touchscreen MP3 player. In December they made available a free upgrade that greatly enhanced the functionality of previously bought P2s. Before January is over they will be releasing another free update that adds FM and Voice recording, as well as some games to the P2. Giving these updates for free to previous owners generates good will, hundreds of favorable reviews, and tens of thousands of additional sales. 

1.1.3 includes other features beyond the "5 apps". But none of those features are activated until you buy the 5 apps. If they HAD enabled web page tagging to your home screen with 1.1.3 and no apps, I wouldn't have needed the apps. There are web equivelants of email, stock, weather, and maps.

I protest with my credit card. I will never buy another apple device. I will never buy content from apple. I will never recommend buying either from apple, as there are other devices and other sources for the same content out there, from companies that don't treat their early adopters so greedily. I know thousands of iPod Touch owners who feel the same way. I hope Apple's decision to profit by charging for those otherwise free apps results in a net loss for them in lost customers. 

4D


----------

